

Payment Processing Landscape in Europe - sarbogast
http://www.epseelon.com/2013/04/17/payment-processing-landscape-in-europe/

======
sarbogast
MangoPay has just joined the game (<http://www.mangopay.com/>) and I updated
the post accordingly.

